# good wheelbuilder in seattle/tacoma area?



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone know of a good wheelbuilder in the Seattle/Tacoma area? I have a tubular wheelset I want to switch to a clincher wheelset. Found the rims I need to use (Velocity Aeroheads), but need to find a local source to buy these rims and tension/true the wheelset after I swap them over.

Thanks!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

try contacting Jim Couch at Spoke and Sprocket in Tacoma-

http://www.spokeandsprocket.com/


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

caterham said:


> try contacting Jim Couch at Spoke and Sprocket in Tacoma-
> 
> http://www.spokeandsprocket.com/


Talked to Jim yesterday about the rim swap. I got the impression he is not a big fan of this, but did say as long as the wheelset has low miles and the ERD of the two rims is the same, everything should be OK. The front rim is radial-laced - he does not really like radial-laced rims.

I think at this point I am going to attempt to do it myself. If I can't figure it out, I will take it to Jim and have him finish it up. I've always wanted to learn how to build wheels, so this might be a good starting point.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

